# Pokemon Black 2 & White 2 - whole new story and features



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

The first images and details for Pokémon Black 2 & White 2 are coming from various Japanese boards. We're still in the process of translating so please bear with us as we add information to this update. First we have images of the box arts and details confirming that this is not a different coloured game but has a whole new story and features. For larger images, click the thumbnails below.







http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

Will be updating this thread as more info comes from the scans.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2012)

A whole new story? Wow, I can't wait to hear more of that compelling Pokemon narrative!

Oh, and $10 says these "new features" are probably more mini-games or the same "new features" that every Yellow/Crystal/Emerald game has had.

Also, a source would be appreciated.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going to get Black version 2 because of that awesome cover!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 12, 2012)

is it me or does the pokemon in the boxart look like a combo of all 3 pokemon


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2012)

OOH LAWDY WE HAS A WHOLE NEW STORY.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A whole new story? Wow, I can't wait to hear more of that compelling Pokemon narrative!
> 
> Oh, and $10 says these "new features" are probably more mini-games or the same "new features" that every Yellow/Crystal/Emerald game has had.
> 
> Also, a source would be appreciated.


EXPECTED new features would be standard things found in a third version like trainer/gym leader rematches, move tutors, improved learnsets for pokémon, and importantly the release of 5th generation dream world pokémon.

So it does actually have a significant impact on the competitive multiplayer.


----------



## saberjoy (Mar 12, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I'm going to get Black version 2 because of that awesome cover!


why does everyone like black? RACIIIST!!!!
I kinda like that boxart


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

I just noticed I didn't spell 'black' properly in the title header!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to get Black version 2 because of that awesome cover!
> ...


I'll be going for Black2 since my primary version was Black, which I chose for Reshiram.
I've been playing White off and on a bit as well but I've kinda halted just before the 8th gym for some reason, gotta finish that game sometime.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to get Black version 2 because of that awesome cover!
> ...


I hate that boxart, you're such a troll =D (Just look at your sig if you don't get it)

Anyway... it's just another Pokemon game, sure, I'll get it and play it, although, my first ever game, Sapphire, I easily clocked 200+ hours. Ever since then, the hours is less and less, (Mind you, I did play the older games, just not first) The only time I'm gonna be REALLY excited for a Pokemon game is *when* they release a remake of Sapphire/Ruby + Emerald...

Reason for edit: Fixed typo.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

I honestly hope that this isn't 'just another sequel' like Platinum or Emerald. 

The content addition just doesn't make up for the lack of a different story. It gets boring after a point and you don't feel like playing it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


The number of hours I've put into Ruby, Platinum, Soul Silver and Black, as well as spin-offs like Super Pokémon Rumble and Mystery Dungeon 2 Time/sky, yeah, easily spent over a thousand hours playing these things.


----------



## Fyrus (Mar 12, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> is it me or does the pokemon in the boxart look like a combo of all 3 pokemon



Actually, they are. One is Kyurem fused with Reshiram, and the other is Kyurem fused with Zekrom.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> I honestly hope that this isn't 'just another sequel' like Platinum or Emerald.
> 
> The content addition just doesn't make up for the lack of a different story. It gets boring after a point and you don't feel like playing it.


Emerald and Platinum were the third counterparts, they basically had the same storyline, but a slight twist.

Black&white 2 are true sequels, it may take place in the future like gold/silver to red/blue.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 12, 2012)

heres the source for the images guys if you wanna watch closely and see if he posts more

http://twitter.com/#!/papico028




Fyrus said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > is it me or does the pokemon in the boxart look like a combo of all 3 pokemon
> ...



and i was saying how just the White dragon has a black hand and black bottom half of body

i think it might be a just a camera issue where it looks darker than it is


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Zou Hua said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly hope that this isn't 'just another sequel' like Platinum or Emerald.
> ...


Black/White already take place after Gold/Silver, you can visit the home of the unusual speaking ex-Rocket member who stole the machine part from Kanto's power plant.
He has a wife and a kid now, he's in Icirrus City and can only be visited during the winter.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Zou Hua said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly hope that this isn't 'just another sequel' like Platinum or Emerald.
> ...


Ah, I see.
Certainly looking forward to them in that case.
First day purchases.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 12, 2012)

really looking forward to buy white and download black


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 12, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> really looking forward to buy white and download black



lol i do the opposite

good method tho


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Zou Hua said:
> ...


Yep, it may take it a little further ahead in time or could still be in the same time frame as black&white.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 12, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > really looking forward to buy white and download black
> ...


not really sure but i prefer white kyurem and white forest


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 12, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > aminemaster said:
> ...



lol well you play both in the end

White 2 in Jap
Black 2 in Eng

normally a nice spacing between the 2 versions so i dont get bored

Pokemon + Samurai Chronicles comes out this friday
hoping for a early leak


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Yep, it may take it a little further ahead in time or could still be in the same time frame as black&white.


Ah, I get your meaning now, like the time difference between Gen 1 and Gen 2, with a possible time difference for Gen 5 part 1 and part 2.

It's be pretty damned interesting if you actually end up playing as N, or well, now that we know, Natural Harmonia Gropius. I doubt it however.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it may take it a little further ahead in time or could still be in the same time frame as black&white.
> ...


preciously

Gold&Silver took place 3 years in the future, although Kanto looked the same, there was some changes and twists to the region, if a similar scenario was to happen with b/w 2 that'd be quite pleasing rather then replaying the same layout as b/w 1 .


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

New Story? Sounds good 
I will be doing a lets play when the japanese one comes out lol.. Pokemon "Story" is not hard to understand even without reading! looool

Looking forward to this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2012)

Why did I choose to follow this? *23 NOTIFICATIONS IN THE LAST HOUR*.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> New Story? Sounds good
> I will be doing a lets play when the japanese one comes out lol.. Pokemon "Story" is not hard to understand even without reading! looool
> 
> Looking forward to this


Careful, gym leader will probably beat you again, for not understand what move is which. lol Maybe a clean sweep this time. haha Just kidding...

Anyway yeah that'd cool, why don't you wait for the English versions?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > New Story? Sounds good
> ...


LOL it can happen.
You know the real reason I got beat in the second gym? Meditite used Focues Punch and I thought it was using Focus Energy  lol.

Anyway uploaded episode 4 

I will do a lets play of white before bw2 comes out.
More info will be revealed every sunday I guess


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


You know what would be cool is a new direction on the map, maybe you go counter clockwise from Nimbasa instead of clockwise?


----------



## Valwin (Mar 12, 2012)

mmmm well if it is a new story them no starter pokemon? seem how i already got them in the last game or could be your a new trainer??


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


Were you just using leer, if you attack them it'll force focuspunch to fail 

Awesome, I'll check it out later, I hope there's a massive move tutor in b/w 2 so many Pokemon could do with upgrades.

Can you believe it, Gyarados was meant to be a dragon/water typing back in gen 1, but that wanted only one dragon for that gen and it had to be Dragonite. How awesome Gyarados would've been with that typing and moxie ability in today's metagame!




RupeeClock said:


> You know what would be cool is a new direction on the map, maybe you go counter clockwise from Nimbasa instead of clockwise?



That'd be quite interesting as well, lets hope they surprise us, not the same old rehash.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

Valwin said:


> mmmm well if it is a new story them no starter pokemon? seem how i already got them in the last game or could be your a new trainer??


Who knows, maybe you will be a totally new, unrelated trainer. Maybe you'll be N, maybe you'll be the same trainer and you'll start with a fully evolved starter?
It's up to an awful lot of speculation right now.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Mar 12, 2012)

Valwin said:


> mmmm well if it is a new story them no starter pokemon? seem how i already got them in the last game or could be your a new trainer??



There will be starters, they won't differentiate from the formula that much. Also, new players need to be able to pick it up and play.

You probably start as a new trainer, being a spectator in the new events unravelling before you and slowly become involved in them.

I am hoping for a different region secretly as well, or like.. a second region added to Unova.. I hope Hoenn.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



I know! Water/Dragon = Neutral to everything  But I love kingdra  if only it had a bit higher attack stats and a bit more speed lol.

There probably will be a new move tutor and new moves?

but there probably wont be that much new lol


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> I know! Water/Dragon = Neutral to everything  But I love kingdra  if only it had a bit higher attack stats and a bit more speed lol.
> 
> There probably will be a new move tutor and new moves?
> 
> but there probably wont be that much new lol



Most likely a battle frontier, with a whole of lot of move tutors within, exchanging moves for battle points.

Nothing new for the metagame mechanics, but move tutors, new learn up moves, egg moves can shift a metagame around, look how Scizor went from zero to hero. It's one of the major threats you have to prepare for, platinum gave it a new life.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > I know! Water/Dragon = Neutral to everything  But I love kingdra  if only it had a bit higher attack stats and a bit more speed lol.
> ...


I know and HG/SS gave it another new life even though it was the same gen 

Well, I am gonna keep track of pokemon sundays and new details


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 12, 2012)

My guess: Alder won't be champion.  He'll be replaced by Cheren. (Kinda like how Wallace took over for Steven in 3rd gen.)  Cheren's roll will be replaced by the trainer of the opposite gender of what you took. (Much like 4th gen.)

Been calling it for the last year, will continue to call it until proven false.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> I know! Water/Dragon = Neutral to everything  But I love kingdra  if only it had a bit higher attack stats and a bit more speed lol.


Almost, it's water typing neutralizes the dragon's ice type weakness, and the dragon typing neutralizes the water type's grass and electric weaknesses, but the dragon type's own weakness to dragon type moves remains.

Also, Palkia, in case you forgot. He's a beat of a Dragon/Water type and popular to use because of it.



Sir VG said:


> My guess: Alder won't be champion.  He'll be replaced by Cheren. (Kinda like how Wallace took over for Steven in 3rd gen.)  Cheren's roll will be replaced by the trainer of the opposite gender of what you took. (Much like 4th gen.)
> 
> Been calling it for the last year, will continue to call it until proven false.


Cheren is a joke of a trainer though, he uses a goddamned Liepard even in his final team. (It's strategies include dying like a bitch, or using fake out, then dying like a bitch.)
See there's a reason why Cheren can be rematched daily but Bianca can only be rematched on the weekend, because she actually has a competent team.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 12, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Cheren is a joke of a trainer though, he uses a goddamned Liepard even in his final team. (It's strategies include dying like a bitch, or using fake out, then dying like a bitch.)
> See there's a reason why Cheren can be rematched daily but Bianca can only be rematched on the weekend, because she actually has a competent team.


I've always had Liepard in my team up until the end, (starting as a Purrloin in lvl 5), and he's still one of my fave Pokemon of this gen. Cheren might suck but Liepard ain't the reason for that. D<


On topic, I really wonder how a Pokemon with a story will turn out to be. =O


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Cheren is a joke of a trainer though, he uses a goddamned Liepard even in his final team. (It's strategies include dying like a bitch, or using fake out, then dying like a bitch.)
> ...


It's learnset is pretty damned abysmal though, training a Purrloin you catch from the start is a pain seeing as it doesn't learn any decently strong moves until level 34, Slash.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > RupeeClock said:
> ...


Not only that, its defences are paper thin.

Back to the dragon/water thing.. yap forgot about the dragon type weakness 
Palkia is a Ubber and I dont really play ubber tier much. Even than, its not actually that commonly used like Dialga  Even though Dialga has more weaknesses.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 12, 2012)

New Story, I'm on board this ship.

Bring Back Team Rocket in this please maybe have a gang war between Rocket and Plasma.


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 12, 2012)

What a twist in the fanbase..... Didn't a lot of people a few weeks ago call those games "shit"?

I for one can't wait for this!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> New Story, I'm on board this ship.
> 
> Bring Back Team Rocket in this please maybe have a gang war between Rocket and Plasma.


Why? They had their glory in Gen 1, and failed to regroup in Gen 2.
And that's in a distant land from Unova.



beta4attack said:


> What a twist in the fanbase..... Didn't a lot of people a few weeks ago call those games "shit"?
> 
> I for one can't wait for this!



When you consider the practices of the pokémon franchise, they're really not so bad compared to what some other companies will do.
The mass effect 3 controversies for example.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 12, 2012)

I have to say I was pretty surprised. Let's see what else GameFreak has under their sleeve this time.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> New Story, I'm on board this ship.
> 
> Bring Back Team Rocket in this please maybe have a gang war between Rocket and Plasma.


I really loved team Magma, not to mention the boss theme is simply amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOfGUGebvgc

Epic. I don't know if anyone else liked it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great.
n't wait for these... once they come.. I w have a life for 2 more years


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 12, 2012)

so how about more speculations?

obviously, ghetsis will make a return and most likely have stolen N's legendary pokemon.
as much as N annoyed me, he will make a sure come back.... i fear he will be talking much more this time around too.
shadow triad might or might not be revealed. are they just random kids? or are they really the 3 gym leaders from the first gym?
second would be a nice twist really

personally, i hope that they will add a normal way to get the remaining legendary like pokemon, maybe have them play some part in the story.
specially keldeo seems  reasonable, considering the movie where its fighting kyurem and all.
also, no "only unova pokemon" again.

oh well


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> so how about more speculations?
> 
> obviously, ghetsis will make a return and most likely have stolen N's legendary pokemon.
> as much as N annoyed me, he will make a sure come back.... i fear he will be talking much more this time around too.
> ...


Remember that Ghetsis orders the Shadow Triad to deliver to you the Adamant, Lustrous and Griseous Orbs that belong to Dialga, Palkia and Giratina?
Aside from being necessary because you can't transfer held items from Gen IV, maybe this alludes to something of significance for B2/W2?


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > so how about more speculations?
> ...


I really don't think there's any correlation between them.

Ghetsis will probably play a big role again and N too. N definitely, as he has the other legendary Pokemon with him. I recall the in-game text saying N was spotted in a far-away region, is it possible we'll see these games set in another region?


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 12, 2012)

off topic but:
Does anyone actually find it more difficult to gain EXP/level up in gen 5?


----------



## heartgold (Mar 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> off topic but:
> Does anyone actually find it more difficult to gain EXP/level up in gen 5?


Looked pretty normal to me.
Post E4 is a nightmare, I had to transfer over my L100 Pokemon to get past trainers with L65+ pokemon lol


----------



## DDTarZan (Mar 12, 2012)

So it IS a sequel, and not just #3. Who are the starters? Hoenn imports maybe? On this note, I hope to whatever holy figure that it won't gen 5 exclusive Pokemon. *cough*BlazeBlack*cough*

And on another note, it's interesting to point out that Reshirem is on the *White 2* box and Zekrem on *Black 2*. N's making a comeback, for sure. Dunno who the playable characters are, but I hope they're more interesting looking than the previous two.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> off topic but:
> Does anyone actually find it more difficult to gain EXP/level up in gen 5?


The experience system is more realistic and challanging 

I dont find it difficult, but actually easier than previous gen!
Training up a low level pokemon, much further in the game has become a lot easier !


----------



## paulfalcon (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice! I wouldn't consider it a sequel if it was the same story rehashed. XD So, this really wasn't a surprise but, still nice to know. ^.^


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2012)

Where's my bucket?
Time to puke.


----------



## ForteGospel (Mar 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> off topic but:
> Does anyone actually find it more difficult to gain EXP/level up in gen 5?


it is actually quite easier...

since gen 3 i have got to the elite four (and sometimes beat them) with only the first pokemon you get from the professor

gen 5 i have done the same till before the second elite four fight, thats when i decided ill add the event victiny to the main pokemon, and it only took a week to get him to level 100 (only doing the daily traniners)


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


Make a rainteam and make sure your Kingdra has swift swim. There, your speed is doubled. XD
On topic though. A new story sounds good to me.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2012)

Valwin said:


> mmmm well if it is a new story them no starter pokemon? seem how i already got them in the last game or could be your a new trainer??


I hope it's the hoenn starters with their dw abilities.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2012)

"New features" woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. No but seriously, I hope it's something like a parallel story with an entirely new cast of characters with cameos from the original game's cast, followed by the 5th game of the gen intertwining them as the 3rd game usually does.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, they are really emphasizing the story. If this keeps up, the next generation will be called Pokemon War and Pokemon Peace.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Wow, they are really emphasizing the story. If this keeps up, the next generation will be called Pokemon War and Pokemon Peace.


Well, I had a similar idea.
Sorta like Digimon Frontier.
Humonoid and Animal.. two different groups


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2012)

One word post


Tanveer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, they are really emphasizing the story. If this keeps up, the next generation will be called Pokemon War and Pokemon Peace.
> ...


NO!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 12, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> One word post
> 
> 
> Tanveer said:
> ...


Neither do I want it  but they are changing direction.
We shall see how B/W2 turns out


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> off topic but:
> Does anyone actually find it more difficult to gain EXP/level up in gen 5?



i did find it harder to level. many wild pokemon you catch are too weak to actually fight wild pokemon in the area they were caught, meaning you're forced to switch pokemon and half your exp gain for that pokemon.

the new system works nice to get a newly hatched pokemon or one from 5 routes ago up to speed. but from that point on, its getting terribly slow.
only thing countering that is audino.

and when you look at the tiny amount of trainers and even worse, the fact that they almost all have just one or two pokemon, most of which are unevolved and even with trainer bonus still give tiny exp.

yes, the game makes it easy to level up low level pokemon, but leveling up is not easier in general. maintaining a team of 6 is still as punishing as ever
so yeah. in the end, leveling still boils down to the e4, fighting the highest leveled wild pokemon and whatever you can repeat battle. its not much faster than it was before, but at least while you still play through the story, it feels much slower


----------



## Janthran (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> OOH LAWDY WE HAS A WHOLE NEW STORY.


It means it's not the same thing as a merger. >_>


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > OOH LAWDY WE HAS A WHOLE NEW STORY.
> ...


That wasn't a sarcastic post, that was a "I don't give it fuck I'm still gonna buy pirate it" post.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Ah, okay then. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
Same here. xD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


I can see where it'd come from, I happen to type like I talk so unless you knew me personally you wouldn't have any idea what I mean. Heh.

I'm sure the story would be the same general formula though, 8 gyms, possibly in a new/old region. Which actually brings me to a new thought, what if they fit the Hoenn region into the story? Then I'd actually buy one of them.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 13, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> *Pokemon + Samurai Chronicles* comes out this friday
> hoping for a early leak


Nobunaga's Ambition (or Nobunaga no Yabou) is NOT Samurai Chronicles. I understand the underlying similarities, but i think that so far, all KOEI Ambition titles have always been simulation strategy titles (something like Romance of the Three Kingdoms) at least, that's what i believe (and hope) this title will be. if it turns out to be just your standard turn-based strategy game (or a Tactics game), i'll be sorely disappointed.

however, on that note, the chances of this getting localized if it is INDEED a true Ambition title is pretty much zero, seeing as the only Ambition title i know off the top of my head that has been localized was Nobunaga's Ambition on the Gameboy. That's about it.


EDIT: oh crap. i spewed a lot of OT. to get back on topic though, um.... mainstream (non-spinoff) Pokemon still got me on burnout so... but I will check out Black & White 2 when it comes out, just as i checked out Black & White when it came out.

oh yes, not the PC titles, the DS ones. XD


ALSO: TehSkull, your signature... iLike.


----------



## Alex221 (Mar 13, 2012)

pokemon stopped being cool after the hoenn gen,they ran out of ideas a long time ago and pokemon these days look like digimon


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 13, 2012)

implying that voltorb, muk and pidgeon where so totally creative
or the evolution by taking one pokemon and adding 2 more of the same into it, like digda and dugdrio or magnetite and magneton

creating monsters is hard, thats just the way it is and eventually, things will look similar once in a while when they are based on a similar idea, like the same animal, or some mythical creature


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Mar 13, 2012)

> I know! *Water/Dragon = Neutral* to everything  But I love kingdra  if only it had a bit higher attack stats and abit more speed lol.
> 
> There probably will be a new move tutor and new moves?
> 
> but there probably wont be that much new lol


a dragon attack is super effective


----------



## jrk190 (Mar 13, 2012)

There are too many colours!!!!!! Just make Pokemon gr(e/a)y, so it's indifferently coloured.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 13, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> I honestly hope that this isn't 'just another sequel' like Platinum or Emerald.
> 
> The content addition just doesn't make up for the lack of a different story. It gets boring after a point and you don't feel like playing it.



You hope it's not just another sequel...
You mean not just a sequel just like yellow, gold, silver, crystal, ruby, sapphire, fire red, leaf green, emerald, diamond, pearl, platinum, heartgold, heartsilver, black and white?

It's pokemon. It'll be an identical sequel of the exact same game, sold for full price. The only difference this time is now its multiplied into two identical copies with different boxart so Nintendo can cash in on the less intelligent of the fanbase that actually buys both versions.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hell yeah more Pokemons! But I don't want spoilers from the first game, which I didn't finish. What happened to the Pokemon Liberation Front?! Carpet-bombed by the Americans?



ferofax said:


> however, on that note, the chances of this getting localized if it is INDEED a true Ambition title is pretty much zero, seeing as the only Ambition title i know off the top of my head that has been localized was Nobunaga's Ambition on the Gameboy. That's about it.



There are actually quite a few titles localized, and we even got some of the power up packs, unlike ROTK -_-, but yeah, completely different from Samurai Chronicles


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 13, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Cheren is a joke of a trainer though, he uses a goddamned Liepard even in his final team. (It's strategies include dying like a bitch, or using fake out, then dying like a bitch.)
> See there's a reason why Cheren can be rematched daily but Bianca can only be rematched on the weekend, because she actually has a competent team.



True, but remember - in B&W, Cheren beat the Elite 4, Bianca didn't.  Bianca really can't be the new champion (if my theory is correct) because she chose to be Juniper's assistant.  I think her abilities to be champion would be hindered if she hand to do that kind of work.

Again, just my theory.  I could be way off base here.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 13, 2012)

Unless they create a new world, with new places and new Gym leaders, etc. I can't consider this a sequel. Having no new Pokemon is fine by me, there's way too many now as it is.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 13, 2012)

Personally I don't know if it's been said already but for all we know you might take the role of N in this game. Seeing how he just flew off somewhere randomly so either A. We find out where he ran off to by playing as him or B. We get a new character who run's into N in this new region.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd expect new "features" to be the Battle Frontier and a Safari Zone.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 15, 2012)

here the full boxart 

looks nice


----------

